# Stuck in a reboot loop



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

Apologies for cross posting from TL - but no answers yet...

My primary TiVo seems to have a problem.

Had a circuit breaker trip the other day - when the power came back on, apparently the TiVo started, loaded CacheCard, displayed the AltEPG "starting TiVo" black screen - and.... well, that's as far as it gets, before restarting. My other half keeps forgetting to tell me  that this has been happening for 2-3 days.

I've hitherto had no problems with this unit - although I did notice one random reboot in the middle of watching a recording last week - but has recently had a new 1TB disk - with a 1GB swap partition replacing the previous twin 120GB drives.

Any Ideas or Troubleshooting tips would be gratefully received...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SolidTechie said:


> Apologies for cross posting from TL - but no answers yet...
> 
> My primary TiVo seems to have a problem.
> 
> ...


Here's a stupid question. Previously you had no drive larger than 137GB. Now you do. Are you running an "LBA48 aware" kernel?

Is that 1TB drive one of those WD Caviar Green drives with intellipark that need wdidle3 run?


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

"There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers"

Here's one! 

This is a new (2 months old) 1TB disk, imaged from the 1.0b iso. It has been working without issue until a few days ago - it's a Seagate drive.

I've been able to get at the tverr log, and _thought_ I had posted a portion, but sadly didn't  I'll post it in the morning when i get home

From memory, I was getting a loop of errors including:

Tmk Fatal Error: tivosh <can't remember what went in here> died due to signal -2
block read error at 1771 
Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

I wondered if it had been because the sky box was in standby - so switched it on, but that made no difference. I ran seatools diagnostics (short test) on the disk, and it passed.


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

Here's the log:


```
Aug 21 12:19:14 (none) tivosh[138]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Aug 21 12:19:14 (none) tivosh[138]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Aug 21 12:24:02 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[138]:  (BlockFailure, line 1771 ())
Aug 21 12:24:02 (none) tivosh[138]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <138> died due to signal -2
Aug 21 12:24:02 (none) tivosh[138]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c85868 1c85158 1c7aee0 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Aug 21 12:24:02 (none) tivosh[138]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Aug 21 12:24:02 (none) tivosh[138]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Aug 21 12:28:50 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[138]:  (BlockFailure, line 1771 ())
Aug 21 12:28:50 (none) tivosh[138]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <138> died due to signal -2
Aug 21 12:28:50 (none) tivosh[138]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c891d0 1c858b4 1c85158 1c7aee0 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Aug 21 12:28:50 (none) tivosh[138]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Aug 21 12:28:50 (none) tivosh[138]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
```


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SolidTechie said:


> Here's the log:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm still curious as to whether your kernel still needs patching to handle a drive that big (I'm in the US, and I understand y'all's software over there was always slightly different and even back in the LBA28 days using MFS Tools or whatever for a bigger disk needed to be done slightly differently).

I did a little googling and apparently some satellite TiVo owners over here ran into that problem a few years back, and at least one solved the problem by cleaning the snow and ice off of his satellite dish.

More recently someone on your side of the big puddle running ALTEPG seems to have solved the problem by doing a 'delete guide data'.

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=560#p3914


----------



## drgeoff (Nov 10, 2005)

unitron said:


> More recently someone on your side of the big puddle running ALTEPG seems to have solved the problem by doing a 'delete guide data'.
> 
> http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=560#p3914


The problem the OP has is that the TiVo doesn't finish booting up before it starts booting again. Thus he cannot get access to the menus and 'Delete Guide Data'. And the TiVoland forum thread is about seemingly random reboots of TiVos that have successfully booted and run OK for a while.

As for the snow and ice clearing from a satellite dish. Yes, it is known that a TiVo will reboot if it gets no video signal for an longish period of time. Can't remember how long but 1 hour is in my mind.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

drgeoff said:


> The problem the OP has is that the TiVo doesn't finish booting up before it starts booting again. Thus he cannot get access to the menus and 'Delete Guide Data'. And the TiVoland forum thread is about seemingly random reboots of TiVos that have successfully booted and run OK for a while.
> 
> As for the snow and ice clearing from a satellite dish. Yes, it is known that a TiVo will reboot if it gets no video signal for an longish period of time. Can't remember how long but 1 hour is in my mind.


What about the LBA28/LBA48/actually it's more like LBA32 or 34 or 36 question?


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry - I thought I had responded....

As far as the LBA settings - I can't tell you. These days the system is automated, and you simply lug in an HDD and slot in the cd - power up and press OK,OK,1,2 and it's all finished and ready to rock. Never looked under the hood, because I've never needed to.

As it's a new image, one might imagine there would be no need to do a C&D - but actually it's an image of a working system, so I did do a C&DE

This system as I said previously, has been working fine, but now won't complete the boot sequence, so we should be able to infer that it's not a setup issue.

I shall be swapping the disk into a known working system later, to identify possible PSU issues.


----------

